# Sacramento IBS Support Group Meeting Sunday, March 18th from 6:45p to 8:15p.



## 17438 (Jan 26, 2007)

Sunday, March 18, 20076:45pm to 8:15pmCarmichael Library Community Room5605 Marconi Ave, Carmichael, CA 95608The meeting will be held in the Community Room after library hours. We will have access to the restrooms, of course!This is a support group targeted at those with IBS but anyone with Crohn's or Colitis is welcome to attend. Also any friends or family members are welcome.If you have any questions please e-mail me at hohoyumyum###hotmail.com. Thanks.***Note: This meeting is not co-sponsored by the Sacramento Public Library Authority.***-Come on down to the Sacramento Area IBS Support Group. See all the info at ../supportgroups/ub...oard=sacramento


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

hey therei was wondering if you guys know of any ibs support groups in san francisco. please let me know. thanks


----------



## 17438 (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't know of any in the San Francisco area. You're more than welcome to join us if you are able to get here. You can also start a group of your own. I've spoken with quite a few people in the SF area looking for groups. You can find most of them on ...com under "Get Together" on the message boards or in the support group boards.


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

I am moving to Roseville next month and would be interested in joining the group. The only thing is, I don't drive at night any more. Maybe there is someone from the area that I might ride with?


----------



## 17438 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi nerfmom-I sent you a private message about the group meetings and transportation. Hopefully I sent it right. LOL.


----------

